
Populating an oncall rotation - azernik
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/01/14/rotation/
======
sadris
I once wrote a script to create on call schedules. It ended up exactly as
author said: humans aren't robots. And now it's just done by hand.

------
azernik
Hot take - just pay pagerduty to handle the problem for you.

